# Minot and Surrounding Communities 21 Jul Delta Waterfowl MTG



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We are having our next Delta Waterfowl meeting for Minot and the surrounding area on the 21st of July (a Thursday). The meeting will start at 7:00 PM and will be held at Erik's house. Here is a map
[siteimg]1655[/siteimg]

*Please post up if you plan to attend!!!*

If we have enough people there we will select some officers. Also we will discuss more of our goals and projects.

So if you live in Minot or one of the surrounding communities we hope to see you there! Also if you can't make it but know some one else that may be interested please pass the word!!

Also we will probably shoot some clays after the meeting so bring your shotgun, shells and hear protection!

*Please post up if you plan to attend!!!*


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll try and make it, but I will be leaving town for work again. Sometime in July is all I know at this point, guessing it'll be the 17th or 24th, but if I am in town, I'll be there and try to bring some others to gain interest in Delta.

Thanks again for taking the lead on this and trying to get us off the ground!

M&H4L


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

PC

I wont make it again. I will still be haying or getting other duties down before the season starts.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

stoeger said:


> PC
> 
> I wont make it again. I will still be haying or getting other duties down before the season starts.


Thats okay. Hows your corn doing? Hopefully your sloughs have not flooded the fields out!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

The corn is doing good. Just like the old saying Knee High by the 4th of July. The sloughs havent flooded the crop yet but they are getting there. I got the first couple of days of the early season for us lined up.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Reminder guys this Thursday, meeting at my place!! 
Please post up if your planing on coming


----------



## HONKRHLR (Jul 18, 2005)

JUST TALKED TO PORKCHOP I AM GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Jeff, Leo let me know you called him. We look forward to you making it out. Remember your shotgun!!!
Give me a call if you have any questions 721-2220 or 624-2025


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will pick up some more clays. Look forward to meeting you Jeff. Maybe at the DQ tomorrow afternoon. If you see my truck run over and say hello! I have a blue dodge ram with some goose decals. If you don't look close you might miss it!! :wink:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> some goose decals


That may be the understatement of the year...


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

sorry guys I missed the meeting when I arrived and everyone left and went to state fair at fish pond and I went there and cant find u guys... PorkCHop maybe I can meet u at your place and sorry for missed the meeting when I showed up thanks and take care bro


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

There was only 4 of us there so we ended up talking about lightning and blowing goose calls. Let me know what times work for you as getting on the base can be a snag depending on what time you get here. May be easier meeting you at the base golf course or something which is right out side the gate.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Likewise, my appologies.

Was in Minot last night, but was at work till after nine on a conference call. I know I need to get my priorities straight, Delta BEFORE work!

M&H4L


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

at the fish pond where I saw wood duck house that u put it up there? last thrusday when I came to looking for u guys


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

fish and game must have put it up?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah Greg put that one up. Sorry we missed you at the pond.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I was in ur house and spoke to ur wife and say all guys went state fair at fish pond so I zoomed to meet u there but I dont see anyone
so next time I will be there earlier so I can catch u guys sorry I missed the train wink


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I think someone put wrong side of tree to put up wood duck house
and whoever put up it is behind the water... should be front of water..maybe I am wrong?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Its more for display in the Game and fish area than actual nesting, but you are correct.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks and I see big sign of Nodakoutdoor on fence where by the fish pond


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Do you guys have a set day for the August meeting? I should be able to make it since I have must of my work caught up.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

me too


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I and many of the other guys will be out of town this week. Leo and I will figure another meeting date. 
What would work for you guys??


----------

